# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Hack bản quyền win 7 Ultimate 7600

## khanhnguyen12021

*bản crack windows 7 hiệu quả nhất và an toàn nhất* 
hôm nay, mình giới thiệu tới các bạn một công cụ mới an toàn, hiệu quả hơn đó chính là *kill_kb971033*. bản crack này khắc phục được cả lỗi đã update các hotfix, mà cụ thể là hotfix kb971033, mình đã sưu tầm được ở 1 diễn đàn nước ngoài. 

trước tiên các bạn tải công cụ kill_kb971033 tại :
http://www.mediafire.com/?ic3x3080jp41uy5
mình sẽ chia làm 2 trường hợp 

- trường hợp 1: chưa update hotfix kb971033. cụ thể là các bạn mới cài _windows_ xong chưa update gì cả.

các bạn vào folder *crack kb971033* => chạy file crack *kb971033.exe*.
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> 
=> apply và đợi 1 chút máy sẽ tự khởi động lại. activate => thành công. để kiểm tra bạn vào click phải my computer => properties để xem đã crack thành công 

-trường hợp 2: đã update hotfix kb971033.

các bạn chạy file *old crack.exe* trong thư mục *old crack* và nhấn *deactivate*.
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> 
sau đó sẽ có một màn hình dos tự động làm việc xuất hiện. quá trình này có tác dụng là xóa bỏ hotfix đó đi. sau khi hoàn thành chương trình yêu cầu bạn khởi động lai máy. sau khi khởi động lại bạn thực hiện thao tác như trường hợp 1. ai thấy được thì thanks cái nha hihi :a::a::a:

----------

